# Just got the hive... already in over my head - Los Angeles,CA



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*some advice to a beginner, and direct me*

It sound like you need to make a trip to 1559 Fishburn Avenue Los Angeles which is where the Los Angeles Honey Company is located.
Please tell Larry Walker that I suggested the trip!
Ernie


----------



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

It does sound like you, or I should say, your bees need more room. Your are correct in thinking you should add another hive body or super. This "appears" to be in order for you. Welcome to Beesource and good luck.


----------



## icodebot (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm in the LA area as well, and that's where I got my hive and some of my equipment. They are in a weird industrial complex off the 101 freeway. The online suppliers are really slow to ship, so this is your best option.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*I'm in the LA area as well*

They are off the San Bernadio freeeway not the 101. Perhaps a typo.
They have been in that location since 1954 or 58.
If you are going east on the 10 AKA The San Berdo, get off at City Terrace.
The place is very neat and clean inside. Do not let the surroundings fool you!
They mill their own wooden ware in Madera, Calif 
Their # one grade of supers are clear pine. They also have a budget grade which is good for the price.
They are open on Saturday's until about noon.
Here is their phone number: 1 323 264 2383
They had a fire a few years ago and re-built the place *100% new.
* 
Ernie


----------

